# Front squats V Hack squats (with a poll)



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

*Front Squats Vs Hack Squats*​
Front Squats 3771.15%Hack Squats1528.85%


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

What do people prefer between hack squats and font squats? I personally feel hack squats more, but I'm sure thats because my form on front squats isn't too great.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

hack squats with a bar i assume?

i really rate both. i normal swap week to week, e.g

week 1;

squats

front quats

other leg stuff

week 2

squats

hack squats

other leg stuff


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Front squats for me.

Just replaced back squats with them for a while.

Really enjoying the feel of them and the fact that you don't need much weight for it to feel as much


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I have switched to front squats only, as shaun says you can't go as heavy but I feel they hit me harder, improve form and better development from the resulting areas used.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Not been getting on with normal squats, so i swapped to front squats. do feel they work well


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Front squats help me keep my form better. Seem to hit the quads more.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

front squats are better , i squat daily alternating front to back each session .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Front squats for me really as my knees not a fan of hacks. I do hack squat but not with so much weight.

Front and rear superset squatting builds very good leg mass. But it fcuks you right up


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> Front squats for me really as my knees not a fan of hacks. I do hack squat but not with so much weight.
> 
> Front and rear superset squatting builds very good leg mass. But it fcuks you right up


Yeah I know what you mean about knee's mine did ache the first time!

Will have another go at front squats!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Front squats for me really as my knees not a fan of hacks. I do hack squat but not with so much weight.
> 
> Front and rear superset squatting builds very good leg mass. But it fcuks you right up


Definitely doing this tomorrow!

Also I prefer Hacks to fronts, i feel i can connect to the outer sweep better.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Gotta try the front and back superset. Sounds brutal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Gotta try the front and back superset. Sounds brutal.


Sounds like no walking for a week to me!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Front squats are my key. I cant do hack squats hurt my knee's too much.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I prefer hack squats on a machine just because i'm not 100% sure how to front squat correctly tbh...

If I could do either perfectly, I'd choose front squats.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

andyhuggins said:


> Gotta try the front and back superset. Sounds brutal.


Trick is not to try too much weight. My max front squat is 3 plates a side for five and rear 5 plates a side.

For the superset I rarely get above 1.5-2 plates a side for both. Intensity not weight is the key.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Trick is not to try too much weight. My max front squat is 3 plates a side for five and rear 5 plates a side.
> 
> For the superset I rarely get above 1.5-2 plates a side for both. Intensity not weight is the key.


I'm guessing the rep range is some un holy 3 figure number though? :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ditz said:


> I'm guessing the rep range is some un holy 3 figure number though? :lol:


Lol no 10/10 both exercises is enough.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Front squats for me an i agree with Tom, intensity not weight, 6 months ago i was squatting 210kg for a couple on back squats, now im squatting 120kg on front squats and the doms i get each week is ridiculous! Quads have really responded well.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Tried the superset ealier. OMG now that is what i call a burn. Thanks Tinytom :thumb:


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Trick is not to try too much weight. My max front squat is 3 plates a side for five and rear 5 plates a side.
> 
> For the superset I rarely get above 1.5-2 plates a side for both. Intensity not weight is the key.


Sounds brutal ,I like the sound of them will give this a blast tomorrow


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've devised a new one for my gym specifically.

10 Hack squats then I run up the stairs to do 10 leg extensions. Then I reverse.

Killer.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I really rate both exercises... as a personal pick I would go against the grain and choose barbell hack squats for bodybuilding, the main reason being that my legs respond to higher reps better than low rep training, and with front squats I struggle with form after 8-10 reps... with hack squats I can do sets of 15 or so.

Some people do have a bad body shape for barbell hacks though... relatively short shins compared to thighs and it's hard to prevent the knee tracking over the foot, and that can lead to knee issues.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> I've devised a new one for my gym specifically.
> 
> 10 Hack squats then I run up the stairs to do 10 leg extensions. Then I reverse.
> 
> Killer.


Do you use a ladder on stairs?


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

Front Squats for me, i tend to keep my form better on these and I can engage my core better. It's a must for any leg session!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

No choice with my back injury at mo,so use smithy,does a lovely job without my l3 being set off.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Fronts for me,they seem to lessen the strain on my lower back.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to squat 160 on front squats and loved it but unfortunately my knees didn't so im stuck at 100 now..


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

Fronties for me. I like to hit a heavy 2/3 sets of as low as doubles, then focus on pausing for some higher rep work.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

front squats, great for fixing technical and physical weaknesses in the squat and deadlift. also very important for olympic lifters and popular with strongmen.

they also feel like ****, great for mental strength.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

gaz90 said:


> front squats, great for fixing technical and physical weaknesses in the squat and deadlift. also very important for olympic lifters and popular with strongmen.
> 
> they also feel like ****, great for mental strength.


Do you think front box squats would have much point in improving lifts? Or better to keep the two lifts separate?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

RowRow said:


> Do you think front box squats would have much point in improving lifts? Or better to keep the two lifts separate?


well i have done them before, but i just felt like they were too complicated. Im not saying they wouldnt be beneficial, but i would much prefer to use the safety squat bar with a box, instead of front squatting with a box.

both exercises will teach you to sit back while keeping a upright position etc etc. but i feel that the safety squat bar is more forgiving, if you are out of position a little bit, you can still save the lift by just grinding through it...which isnt something i would say for the front squat version, having very little room for error because of the box and having to sit back more. sit back too much and you will just end up dumping the bar.

Box squat and front squats are great but I would definitely keep the two lifts separate.


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

I haven't done sissy squats since high school. But I prefer regular squats over all of them.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

I did front squats on Friday and I still have doms in my legs


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I have never had access to a Hack Squat machine

I do prefer Front Squats to Back Squats, though

More natural motion for me


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Never tried hack squats tbh, can't do front squats because they really hurt my knees. Back squats work well for me though.


----------

